# Join RBR.com's 2007 Tour de Cure Team - NAPA



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

This year's Napa edition of the American Diabetes Association's Tour de Cure takes place on Sunday, May 6th. For the third year in a row, RoadBikeReview members will team up to raise funds for diabetes research and education. This year's bonus will be an appearance by 3 time tour winner and past world champion Greg Lemond.
As centuries go, this one is among the best I've ridden, with smooth roads, short climbs and some awesome views of the wine country. The post ride meal is a feast and the Foggy always provides a cooler of premium ale to wash it down. The reg fee for the TdC is the lowest you'll find, just $15 and there is a minimum fund raising amount of $150 which easily met using their online tools to contact potential donors.

The goal this year is a dozen riders and $10,000 in funds, think you're up for the challenge? If so, you can sign up at the link below or PM me with your contact info and I'll put you on my regular mailers. 

https://main.diabetes.org/site/TR?pg=team&fr_id=4409&team_id=195248









Last year's crew: ScottB (the climber), Foggy (the beer carrier), Rash (the tempo man, big legs, big turns at the front), johngfoster (the traveler, he came all the way from MT to ride), Rushfan (ya, he really is a fan, even knows the words to By-Tor and the Snow Dog!)


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

I live in Napa and would love to join in...but I think I am in Spain that week. I'll check and get back to you. 

PW


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Im game, just gotta double check my schedule but I dont see a problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll be out there running the Fieldstone Winery rest stop again as the wife does the ride.
Just let me know if there are any special support requests. Rushfan... if you're out there I'm guessing you'll be looking for the green Gatorade again. This year I'll make sure no one else gets their hands on it.
Also, if necessary I'll be happy to shuttle any arm warmers etc. back to the finish line.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Ignatz said:


> I'll be out there running the Fieldstone Winery rest stop again as the wife does the ride.
> Just let me know if there are any special support requests. Rushfan... if you're out there I'm guessing you'll be looking for the green Gatorade again. This year I'll make sure no one else gets their hands on it.
> Also, if necessary I'll be happy to shuttle any arm warmers etc. back to the finish line.


Thanks for bringing it last year. Still trying to figure out what my schedule is this year as I'm way behind in training and the back is bothering me again, but I'll stay in touch and if I can, I'll be pulling up the rear again.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Scott

I've gotten the time off for vacation. My only hold-up is cost. These days with the high gas prices, it usually costs over $400 to fly anywhere out of Billing, MT. I want to, but I'll have to see how the money pans out.

John


----------



## ibisGuy (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm interested as well. I'll have to see what my schedule looks like and see if I can't clear it to do this event. 

Dave


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Many thanks to those who've posted. Very encouraging...


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

Rushfan said:


> Thanks for bringing it last year. Still trying to figure out what my schedule is this year as I'm way behind in training and the back is bothering me again, but I'll stay in touch and if I can, I'll be pulling up the rear again.


Do you really know By-Tor and the Snow Dog by heart?... what about Lakeside Park? :thumbsup:


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

I'd love to join, but I'll be at the Coolest 24hr race that weekend... However, if anyone wants to come up to the valley for training rides, let me know...


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

Bump....


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Ride is Filling Up*

Greetings all. Got an email from the ride director and it appears that Greg Lemond is a bigger pull for the even than they thought. Spaces for the ride (capped at 2,800) are filling up and registration is slated to close in about 2 weeks. Those who are still interested in riding should sign up soon. Thanks again for your interest, below is a link to the team page where you can sign up along with some photos I took a few weeks ago at Ft. Mason. Yes, that is the bike that won two tours of France!!

https://main.diabetes.org/site/TR?pg=team&fr_id=4409&team_id=195248


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Fogdweller said:


> Yes, that is the bike that won two tours of France!!


Hate to break this to ya, but it wasn't the bike that won the TdF...


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

wipeout said:


> Hate to break this to ya, but it wasn't the bike that won the TdF...


Right, and that's not really Greg either. I'll be sure and let him know his bike's a fake. Thanks.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Fogdweller said:


> Right, and that's not really Greg either. I'll be sure and let him know his bike's a fake. Thanks.


No need to be sarcastic, what I meant was: it was the engine on that bike that won the TdF.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

wipeout said:


> No need to be sarcastic, what I meant was: it was the engine on that bike that won the TdF.


Understood. My appologies. I'll make it up to you in Napa with some free beer... it will cost you 100 miles though...


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Unfortunately, I'm out for this year. First time in my life I've developed asthma and my training is totally screwed. There's no way I can commit in two weeks to being able to do the ride.

Next year...


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, Joe. Be well and we'll tear it up next year.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Sounds like it's going to be a great ride this year. Unfortunately I'm going to have to miss this one as the money just isn't there this year with getting married and all. Maybe next year. Keep me posted on how things go. Will be watching for another ride report 

John


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi John. Sorry to hear you wont make it. Just three weeks away from the day and so far it's just ScottB and another from our Sunday crew. I just made the mistake of selling a set of x-lites to ScottB and he dropped 600grams of wheel weight. You thought he was fast last year? I can still feel Sunday's ride...

Anyone lurking on the thread who is still interested in riding, they are almost to capacity and expect to fill the rest of the spots in the next week.

Cheers all,
Foggy


----------

